# longer barrel for XD(m)



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone make an extended length (longer than the factory 4.5 inch factory barrel) for the XD(m) *(NOT XD*) model of the Springfield 9mm pistol ?

Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Why?

You looking to make it into a carbine? (That is of course if you actually own one).

If a carbine from Springfield is what you desire, here you go:
http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=35


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Why?
> 
> You looking to make it into a carbine? (That is of course if you actually own one).
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have one, XDm that is.

But no, not carbine, but extra barrel length and/or extra sight length will usually always make for better accuracy. Gun shooting 101 !!!

Thanks.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

wpshooter said:


> Yes, I do have one, XDm that is.
> 
> But no, not carbine, but extra barrel length and/or extra sight length will usually always make for better accuracy. Gun shooting 101 !!!
> 
> Thanks.


Not always.

It is like saying putting a bigger diameter wheels/tires on a car will make it go faster. There is a point where the design will not allow any more "upgrade" and instead of positive effect it becomes negative.

FYI, semi-auto slide tilts the barrel up as it cycles. Longer barrel may affect your bullet trajectory.

BTW, the sight length won't change since the front sight is on the slide...unless you plan on replacing that too.


----------



## ThomasA (Dec 9, 2009)

The gun does not go out of battery until the bullet leaves the barrel. So the claim about trajectory change is false. You can get a longer barrel from pistolgear.com You can even get them with porting, which will help with muzzle jump.
-Thomas


----------

